# Mandarin attacked by crab?



## gildenlow (Apr 19, 2009)

This seems pretty urgent. I was about to feed my girlfriend's mandarinfish when I noticed the large (bigger than the fish) hermit crab attacking it. I wasn't sure if that was what happened so I got the grippers and pulled the crab away. Lo and behold it had attacked the mandarin. 

The mandarin is now gilling on the substrate, not moving. I can see it still breathing but that is about it. I don't know what to do, I'm looking after her tank while she's away and thus do not have the experience with what to do in these situations. Any quick suggestions would be good. I don't know what more information you need... tank is 115L FOWLR. Large hermit crab and a smaller one.

Oooook the mandarinfish is now on its side, breathing. I'm going to guess it won't survive this. I'm keeping the crab away with the grippers. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## gildenlow (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, it's now on its side, breathing very slowly, and twitching occasionally. I'm guessing the prognosis for the poor thing isn't real good.


----------



## gildenlow (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep. Dead. Nothing I could do. Called the LFS, called a vet, called a marine biologist, nothing I could do.

I feel horrible.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my guess is that it was dying and the hermit went after it as a meal. im guessing it was slowly starving to death. mandarins are not easy to keep and need a well established tank. sorry about your loss.


----------



## gildenlow (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, we'll never know for sure, but it had been having a go at bloodworms. As long as we got them down to the bottom of the tank it would usually have a few nibbles. It's not a fish I would personally buy, after doing some reading on it, but it is my girlfriend's tank not mine so it wasn't really up to me! Now comes the fun part of telling her when she gets back... Thanks for the reply.


----------

